

Show HN: LifeReel - rediscover your best memories (at Facebook Hackathon Finals) - gailees
http://getlifereel.com/

======
rjvir
This reminds me of the carousel scene from Mad Men.

------
gailees
Definitely brought back some great nostalgia :)

